# The Correct Clarion Optical Cable - DRZ9255 to changer



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all,

There has been a fair bit of debate on which is the correct cable to connect the DRZ9255 to the 6 and 12 disc changers they offer (BTW - I bought a refurbished 12 disc for just $80 from hookedontronics.com - and it works like new). I finally ordered what I thought was the right one, and now that I've finally received it, I thought I'd make sure the rest of the world has the right answer - since Clarion does a pizz poor job of it.

Get yourself a dca-006 - I think I got mine from parts.com but I will update when I get a chance to look at the invoice again. Its pricey and came it at over $100 (sigh). It sure doesn't seem like a high quality cable, being very thin, and will require some care in original installation. But, if you spent the money to buy this great head unit, and a changer... you probably like me and want the best sound possible regardless of the source. 










Note that it has two different ends. The end that is purely circular with no "nubs" mounts in the DRZ and is actually able to be swiveled 360 degrees to make mounting easy.










and just for fun, here is a shot of my DRZ along with the closest matching single din motorized monitor/tv tuner I could find... personally, I think they look pretty nice together and with the head unit being an unusual color, I'm pretty pleased at how they came together in my little Honda:










Also, here is a link to the discussion of how to trick your DREZ9255 into playing external digital sources through its internal processor, for those of you who want to see what you can make this bugger do:

http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=109236

Go toward the end of the pages to find the right info.

Happy listening - Less


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I'm hoping you could help me out. I am in the middle of "attempting" to put this DRZ/media player system that you shared with us together. My issue is finding the cable.

A DCA006 is a 16' Fiber-Optic Connector with old Clarion connectors on source unit end and new Clarion connector on processor end.

A DCA002 5' Fiber-Optic Cable with old Clarion connectors on both ends.

So my assumption is that the "source unit end," which according to the above info, is the old clarion connectors plugs into the DRZ. If this is not the case then I think my problem is solved and I need a cable with "new connectors."

However, if my assumption is correct and the "old connector" is needed to plug into the DRZ than I either have a newer DRZ that requires the newer connector or I have a newer DCA002 cable that has the newer connector on it.

So I purchased a DCA002 cable from Herman Elec. It is the "cheaper" (yes, I use that term loosely) 5' cable with older connectors on both ends. Again, working under my assumption that the source unit end (IE, old connector on both DCA002 and DCA006) are identical then whatever is on the other end of the cable will not matter because I am going to cut it off anyway. So I get the cable a few days ago and try to test fit it this morning. No go. The circular part of the connector has too large of a diameter to plug into my DRZ.

So I started looking very closely at your pictures of the DCA006. It looks like the all black connector does not have the extra plastic extrusion where the cable mates with the connector. Please see pictures for clarification.










Where as my DCA002 has that extrusion on both connectors.










Is this the end (all black connector) that mates to the DRZ? Just from looking at the pictures, that is only visible difference I can see between my DCA002 and your DCA006. 


Just for the sake of being thorough, here are some pics of the connectors on the DCA002.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Less,
I bought two of the 5 foot fiber optic cables. I think I'm going to try and make my own using the ends from one cable and the spare f/o cable I have. Any advice you can give would be great. Thanks, goodstuff.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Why are you taking two good cables and making your own, if you don't mind my asking. Personally, I'd avoid that unless I really needed to in order to make my system work. Then, if you are going to do it, my advice would be to use a new cable that has a nice flexible jacket that can take the changes of temperature that it will face in a car environment.

Also, as you probably are aware, optical cable works best with minimal bends and no sharp bends. Plan your route well to avoid these, and tape it in place if that would be beneficial. I'd also avoid zip tying it to a group of cables unless you leave the zip tie fairly loose.

I can't think of anything else except to use a brand new razor blade to make your cuts and firmly hold the cable against a flat surface - making your cut quick and firm. The toslink adapters I bought had some kind of polish paper to smooth off the cut ends and I am sure that the cleaner smoother end you get, the better off your signal will be.

Its not too hard though really - good luck!
Less


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

less said:


> Why are you taking two good cables and making your own, if you don't mind my asking. Personally, I'd avoid that unless I really needed to in order to make my system work. Then, if you are going to do it, my advice would be to use a new cable that has a nice flexible jacket that can take the changes of temperature that it will face in a car environment.
> 
> Also, as you probably are aware, optical cable works best with minimal bends and no sharp bends. Plan your route well to avoid these, and tape it in place if that would be beneficial. I'd also avoid zip tying it to a group of cables unless you leave the zip tie fairly loose.
> 
> ...


Cost and availablity were my deciding factors. I found the 5 foot length for 3.99 each on Ebay so I bought 2. So If I mess up one I can use the other. 
I've got hundreds of feet of various types of fiberoptic cable that I could use if I knew which one I needed. So your saying don't pinch the cable with zip ties? I didn't know it was _that sensitive. Thanks for the info._


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Can you post me the link of the 5ft optical cable that works with the DRZ please.

I just need the connectors.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> Can you post me the link of the 5ft optical cable that works with the DRZ please.
> 
> I just need the connectors.


Search ebay for dca-*** or dca***


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Less was dead on. The DCA-006 fits the DRZ! The DRZ accepts the NEW style plugs not the old which I had originally thought. The all black connector on the DCA-006 that Less has pictured is what connects to the back of the DRZ.

According to the instructions that came with the DCA-006, the following cables shoud fit the DRZ: DCA-005, DCA-006, and DCA-008.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol. Never thought I would own any kind of cable with a m.f microchip in it. These are spring loaded, something I also didn't realize. The connectors on the end are removable.I guess it's workable but I think I'll just move the changer so I don't need alonger cable.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a DCA-005 on the way. They shipped it before I could cancel it. So if anybody needs one, let me know.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

You want to make sure that the cable you get fits BOTH ends though... That is why I posted a single model number and its specific purpose.

While the cables posted above surely fit the DRZ - will it work for your purpose? Will it have the recieving end fitting the DRZ or the sending end? Will it fit what you are connecting on the other end - (e.g., processors may want an input end, not an ouput end like the DCA006 has). Its a pretty confusing and terribly muddled marketing issue for Clarion imho. 

Oh, BTW, these should all work for McIntosh units as well since they were Clarion products for a good while. This may save the McIntosh h/u owners a fair bit of cash if they can use Clarion changers instead of McIntosh changers... of course, why use a changer at all when you can use a 500gb media player optically? hehehe

Less aka Jim


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't realize how thin/cheap the "new" cables are. The old style cables have more sleeving/protection.










Anyway, I modded the DCA-006 this morning. I just happen to have the perfect size heat shrink in long enough runs to make the cable a little thicker for some protection and also so it wouldn't bend as easy.











I have quite the collection of clarion optical cables so if you need anything, let me know.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> I didn't realize how thin/cheap the "new" cables are. The old style cables have more sleeving/protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the longer version of the dca-006?


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Do you have the longer version of the dca-006?


I don't think a longer version ever existed. The DCA-006 is 16 feet long and as far as I know it is the longest cable clarion made.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Wait...let me just clarify, are you saying a dca-005 won't work? I'm planning on modifying the ends of the dca-005 to toslink to connect the 9255 to a bit-one.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> I don't think a longer version ever existed. The DCA-006 is 16 feet long and as far as I know it is the longest cable clarion made.


I've got the 5 ft. I'm looking for the 16. Do you have one? That works with the drz correct?


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

minibox said:


> Wait...let me just clarify, are you saying a dca-005 won't work? I'm planning on modifying the ends of the dca-005 to toslink to connect the 9255 to a bit-one.


I think you want the sending end (grey connector) to fit the DRZ. Where as I want the recieving end (black connector) to fit the DRZ. But you are correct about the DCA-005, it has newer connectors on both ends so I don't think it matters.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I've got the 5 ft. I'm looking for the 16. Do you have one? That works with the drz correct?


I used my DCA-006 but I do have a DCA-005, which has newer connectors on both ends (as opposed to the DCA-006 which has the newer connector on one end and old connector on the other end).The DCA-005 is 16 feet long. Send me a PM if you want it.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I was reading the instructions that came with the cable and this is what it says...

"The direction for transmission and reception on the optical cable is fixed. The terminals are color coded, gray for transmission side, black for reception side."

So, from my understanding, if you have a DCA-005 (new connectors on both ends) it doesn't matter if you send a signal to or from the DRZ. The cable cable be modded to work either way. Just have to make sure you plug the appropriate end into the DRZ.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I ran a dca006 from my mcintosh mx4000 to the bitone.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I ran a dca006 from my mcintosh mx4000 to the bitone.


How'd that sound? Is the sq better out of the analog outputs of the bit one than it is from the mac analog out? If yes, is it just a cleaner, more detailed signal?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok so I finally got around to moving the changer and also using the optical cable. I have the dca-005 and the end that is supposed to fit on the drz side is too big. So now I need the dca-006, I think.


----------



## vestalg (May 10, 2015)

hi im geno at vestalh at aol an have same issuie i purchased the dca-008 an its to large so are you saying the 006 works


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

If I remember from 6 years ago it fit but never tried it.


----------



## claytonzmvox (May 4, 2011)

There is a tutorial that teaches a modification in these cables. I want one of toslink tips


----------

